# Why is it so?



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Check out this pic and tell me what you think is going on with the joint.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

All the studs are crowned out?:blink:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

hotmud on the screws drying faster than the rest


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> All the studs are crowned out?:blink:


Studs are flat.:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

chris said:


> hotmud on the screws drying faster than the rest


It was taped with hot mud on Thursday. The coat in the pic is topping, and that was done on Monday. The average day temp has been over 28c.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

did you spot screws in seam (prefil) before boxing?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> It was taped with hot mud on Thursday. The coat in the pic is topping, and that was done on Monday. The average day temp has been over 28c.


 oh..It's thawing out.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, but that is not what is going on.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

looks dry on studs and wet in between. Maybe cold in between the studs


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You are on the right track. But keep going.:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

My guess was that the recess was super deep, but that wouldn't account for the screws. It almost seems like insulation is pushing the sheets out, and the screws are the only tight spot.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

are the walls insulated? interior or exterior?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

28c is hot, guessing close to 90f

You mates use steel stud, and guessing thats a exterior wall, so the steel stud is heating up, which warms up the rock:yes:

do I win one of your "T" shirts


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I've never come across that and I've only ever done one steel framed house, so my guess is a steel thing, so I'll say studs holding the heat longer and drying the mud quicker?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Possibly the glue in the field holding it slightly higher thus making for small loss of the bevel which in turn takes less mud to fill in allowing it to dry faster where the studs are. That is my theory anyway :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> 28c is hot, guessing close to 90f
> 
> You mates use steel stud, and guessing thats a exterior wall, so the steel stud is heating up, which warms up the rock:yes:
> 
> do I win one of your "T" shirts


Full marks to 2Buck.
It is the eastern wall about 9:00am. The wall is insulated but the heat transfer from the steel studs is heating up the rock and the screws as well. You could feel the temp difference in the rock.

I will see what I can do about a T shirt. I should get some more printed in the new year.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

gazman said:


> Full marks to 2Buck.
> It is the eastern wall about 9:00am. The wall is insulated but the heat transfer from the steel studs is heating up the rock and the screws as well. You could feel the temp difference in the rock.
> 
> I will see what I can do about a T shirt. I should get some more printed in the new year.


I want one of your cool T Shirts


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

A smooth finish said:


> I want one of your cool T Shirts


Good things come to those that wait.:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> 28c is hot, guessing close to 90f
> 
> You mates use steel stud, and guessing thats a exterior wall, so the steel stud is heating up, which warms up the rock:yes:
> 
> do I win one of your "T" shirts


Well done 2buck, Screw that carry on, So the steel studs actually warm up that much?? I know expansion would be minimal but wow??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Full marks to 2Buck.
> It is the eastern wall about 9:00am. The wall is insulated but the heat transfer from the steel studs is heating up the rock and the screws as well. You could feel the temp difference in the rock.
> 
> I will see what I can do about a T shirt. I should get some more printed in the new year.


Sure ill take one of your "T" shirts when ever you make some new ones up:yes:, Their actually very nice.

but I will half to send you one back. I don't have a company shirt, but maybe I can send you one back with some Canadianna stuff on it:thumbup:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Normally hot mud dries whiter where its troweled on thinner as it gets polished a little more than over the taper which always looks grayer.
So it look like you've prefilled over screws that werent driven in "all the way" on the studs and thats meant that when its filled its thinner and whiter over the studs. 
If its white from heat then ya mud might be softer over those studs
How fast was your Mud?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Dont over think it Stopper, it was just the heat from the sun on the steel studs. If it were timber it would not have happened.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

gazman said:


> Dont over think it Stopper, it was just the heat from the sun on the steel studs. If it were timber it would not have happened.


Your explanation is just as over thought lol

Bedding compound always looks white at the sides of joins where its thin and more polished , than over the taper where it thicker on the first coat and less polished.. Remember. I'm not there in the room like you are, I've only a photo to go by, and if your fill coat is thinner in places because you've prefilled over bumps and screws you'll get exactly the same effect as seen in your photo.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I was not trying to be smart with my comment, so no offense meant. Sometimes it can be hard to convey what you mean with just words on a screen.

The mud that is drying in the pic is an air drying topping. I taped with base, 2nd coated with an air drying A/P, and then topped. So I was a little confused by the statement about bedding coat drying.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> I was not trying to be smart with my comment, so no offense meant. Sometimes it can be hard to convey what you mean with just words on a screen.


I keep forgetting, which one of you guys is suppose to have the better Rugby team, Is it you Aussies or the Kiwi's:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I keep forgetting, which one of you guys is suppose to have the better Rugby team, Is it you Aussies or the Kiwi's:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Just to clear up any confusion, Its US, WE have the better team, 4 million of us 20 million of them, Becouse we have a secret weapon, They imported a kiwi coach, So hes on a secret undercover mission to sabotage any australian efforts at rugby..........And its working very well indeed :yes: And the only way the english can beat us is to give the kiwi team novavirus, Like what happened last weekend, ROBBED, We were robbed i tell you. How can you play a game of rugby after the chits and spews :blink:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

gazman said:


> I was not trying to be smart with my comment, so no offense meant. Sometimes it can be hard to convey what you mean with just words on a screen.
> 
> The mud that is drying in the pic is an air drying topping. I taped with base, 2nd coated with an air drying A/P, and then topped. So I was a little confused by the statement about bedding coat drying.:thumbsup:


Thats ok , no offence taken, I thought it was just a first coat...hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Just to clear up any confusion, Its US, WE have the better team, 4 million of us 20 million of them, Becouse we have a secret weapon, They imported a kiwi coach, So hes on a secret undercover mission to sabotage any australian efforts at rugby..........And its working very well indeed :yes: And the only way the english can beat us is to give the kiwi team novavirus, Like what happened last weekend, ROBBED, We were robbed i tell you. How can you play a game of rugby after the chits and spews :blink:



You forgot the 2 million Kiwi`s that live in Bondi:whistling2:.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Quote: New Zealanders who emigrate to Australia raise the IQ of both countries. 
Robert Muldoon ( Priminister of New Zealand from 1975 to 1984)


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> You forgot the 2 million Kiwi`s that live in Bondi:whistling2:.


I was one of them many years ago....sought of, I lived in the Manly area and a mate lived one block from Bondi beach so needless to say I spent a bit of time there







and


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I was one of them many years ago....sought of, I lived in the Manly area and a mate lived one block from Bondi beach so needless to say I spent a bit of time there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the sheep of Bondi beach were never the same again:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> And the sheep of Bondi beach were never the same again:whistling2:


The second sheep in that pic has crossed eyes and his tounge is hanging out,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Thats KIWI's kid for sure !!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh very funny guy's.....thats crossing the line, what goes on in the bedroom stays in the bedroom, don't violate the man code..... so not cool :no:


----------

